# Windows 2000 multi-user compatibility



## ayqazi (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

ATITool doesn't seem to be compatible with Windows 2000.  Basically, I have the following problems running in normal user mode.  First I have to give the log file global write privileges to stop.  OK, not too much of a problem there - but still, an option to turn off the log file would be nice.

However, the real problem is that I've got a 9550 - and that bloomin' message box "warning" me of the clock lock thing keeps popping up when starting in normal user mode.  In administrator login, its all fine - I set the "don't warn me again" option, and that's ok - but this has no effect when logged in with another normal user.

The option for turning off the warning is set in the registry for ATITool, I checked.  So why isn't ATITool reading the registry?  Also, none of the other options (log file limit, etc.) get read in normal user mode, but are read fine in administrator mode.

Anyone have any ideas?  Sorry if I'm not willing to give normal users administrator privileges, but I'm from the UNIX world, and I've been saved many times from wiping my hard disk or screwing up something because I was careful to keep root user and normal users apart.

Thanks in advance,
           Asfand Yar


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 10, 2004)

it's reading from hklm\software\atitool .. shouldnt normal user have access there?


----------



## ayqazi (Sep 11, 2004)

Suppose so... but you know better than me.

Do you know of any way I can test to see what's happening?  Like some app that traces system calls or something?

Is it possible for me to audit registry reading or something?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2004)

google: regmon


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2004)

ok .. i fixed my code .. normal user can now READ the settings but not modify them - is this what you want? the log file not writeable error message will also appear only once now.

happy with this or want anything else for multiuser?


----------

